# erst flackerte der monitor, jetzt geht gar nix mehr



## cater (2. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

habe einen Sony "Multiscan 100sx" Monitor und eine Matrox Millenium II Grafikkarte (4 Mb). Vor ein paar Tagen dann, als ich nach Hause kam, und den Bildschrim des laufenden PCs angemacht habe, hat dieser dermaßen geflackert, dass man viel Mühe hatte, darauf etwas lesen zu können. Also hab ich den PC ausgemacht.

Bei einem Neustart bleibt dr Montior solange schwarz bis bei mir die Netzwerkanmeldung (Win98se) kommt, erst dann geht er wirklich an (flackert aber eben). Ich dachte es läge vielleicht an der Gafikkarte, also hab ich erstmal auf 256 Farben runter gestellt, hat aber trotzdem noch sehr stark geflackert (seitlich hin und her). Heut hab ich unter Flackern die Hardwarebeschleunigung auf 0% gestellt, neu gestartet und jetzt bleibt der Monitor beim Starten nur noch scharz. Das war wohl ein Fehler, denn jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr was ich machen soll, an einen anderen Monitor komme ich nicht so schnell ran, falls es an dem liegt.

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar
Carlo


----------



## eViLaSh (4. Dezember 2002)

klingt schon so, als ob der monitor seinen geist aufgegeben hat !


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. Dezember 2002)

Steckt das Kabel richtig in der Grafikkarte? Stehen irgendwo in der Nähe vom Monitor mögliche Störquellen (Steckdosen, Lautsprecher, Ventilatoren, ...)?
Ansonsten solltest Du den Monitor zur Reparatur bringen (was nach Ablauf der Garantie aber oft teurer kommt als ein neuer Monitor).


----------



## cater (4. Dezember 2002)

Ja, es steckt alles richtig drin, habe jetzt vorübergehend auch einen anderen Monitor und der funktioniert einwandfrei, steht direkt neben dem kaputten, also Störwuellen gibt es auch nicht.

Wo gibt es denn preisgünstige Flachbildschirme? Gibt's da irgendwo nen Test von "Stiftung Warentest" zu? Denn wenn, dann kauf ich mir gleich nen Flachen.


----------

